# Preise für Karpfen



## ZaPSTaR (10. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich übernehme zum 01.04.2010 einen Teich und nehme dann auch noch einige Karpfen mit in den neuen Teich. Meine Frage an euch ist:

Es sind Spiegelkarpfen, zwischen 3-5Kg . Es geht mir jetzt darum, wenn das Kilo Spiegelkarpfen jetzt z.b. bei Reese 9€ kostet, dann kann ich da den Preis ja ruhig auf 7€ drücken, weil ich die ja sonst gleich bei reese kaufen könnte.

Wer mir hilft, ist cool 


basti


----------



## ZaPSTaR (10. März 2010)

*AW: Preise für Karpfen*

wenn es jemand weiß, der kilopreis für Schuppenkarpen ist auch interessant


danke


----------



## Gardenfly (11. März 2010)

*AW: Preise für Karpfen*

Kilopreise von 4-4,5 € für Schuppies, Wildkarpfen(besser deren Nachzuchten) ab einen 5er pro Kilo.Es gibt auch Anlagen die Billiger verkaufen (im Süden billiger), falls du vorhast selber welche zu verkaufen rechne nicht mit zuviel Geld, die begründete Angst vor dem KHV sorgt dafür das kaum jemand von unbekannten kauft.


----------



## Sterni01 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Preise für Karpfen*

Ich verkaufe dir lebende Karpfen für 4,- / kg !!!


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (11. März 2010)

*AW: Preise für Karpfen*

Die Karpfenpreise sind regional verschieden.
Bei uns in Franken kostet 1kg K-3 ca. 5€ bei Hobbyzüchtern
noch etwas geringer.

Schuppenkarpfen sind 5-10% teurer.

Auch die Jahreszeit regelt den Preis im Frühjahr sind sie immer etwas teurer.


----------



## teilzeitgott (11. März 2010)

*AW: Preise für Karpfen*

zwischen 3 bis maximal 5 € alles andere ist völliger wucher.


----------



## ZaPSTaR (11. März 2010)

*AW: Preise für Karpfen*

Yo, da sag ich mal danke für die schnellen Antworten...

Weil der Typ der die Teiche verpachtet meinte er hätte bei Zuchten in der Nähe angerufen und die meinten zu ihm wohl angeblich dass er für nen Spiegelkarpen von 4-5Kg 30-40€ kosten würde. Da war ich dann schon etwas bedient und konnte mir das auch gar nicht vorstellen, dass man soviel für einen Karpfen bezahlt, zumal man diese dann ja auch nicht mehr zum Verzehr kauft ab dieser Größe, oder?


danke nochmal

Achja, hat eigl. jemand von euch eine Preisliste von Reese, weil ich für meinen neuen Teich noch was an Besatz brauche


----------



## Erik_D (11. März 2010)

*AW: Preise für Karpfen*

KLICK


----------



## ZaPSTaR (11. März 2010)

*AW: Preise für Karpfen*



Erik_D schrieb:


> KLICK


 
Das hast du gut erkannt dass ich die Liste haben möchte, Min Jung. Aber wenn auf der Seite seit über einem Jahr steht, dass die Liste überarbeitet, wird hilft mir das nur bedingt weiter, aber danke für nichts #q  http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Ins+Fettn%C3%A4pfchen+treten

Also, wer die Preisliste auf´m Rechner hat kann das hier ja posten, danke


----------



## Erik_D (11. März 2010)

*AW: Preise für Karpfen*

Ach, und ne Email an die angegebene Email-Adresse zu schicken wäre zuviel verlangt...mitdenken, und sich nicht immer alles vorkauen lassen #h


----------



## ZaPSTaR (11. März 2010)

*AW: Preise für Karpfen*



Erik_D schrieb:


> Ach, und ne Email an die angegebene Email-Adresse zu schicken wäre zuviel verlangt...mitdenken, und sich nicht immer alles vorkauen lassen #h


 
Die antworten seit paar Wochen nicht...


----------



## Erik_D (11. März 2010)

*AW: Preise für Karpfen*

Dann entschuldige ich mich hiermit bei dir :m


----------



## ZaPSTaR (11. März 2010)

*AW: Preise für Karpfen*

:m Naja, irgendwer wird sie schon haben, aber thx für die aktive Beihilfe


----------



## Sterni01 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Preise für Karpfen*

Wie groß sollen denn die Karpfen sein, die der TE sucht ?

K1 , K2 , ... ?


----------



## ZaPSTaR (19. März 2010)

*AW: Preise für Karpfen*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Wie groß sollen denn die Karpfen sein, die der TE sucht ?
> 
> K1 , K2 , ... ?


 

Es sind zu viele. Nur kann ich sie von ihm ja günstiger kriegen als bei reese oder so


----------



## Karpfen Forelle . (9. April 2011)

*AW: Preise für Karpfen*

viel zu teuer!!

 Kg /4,80 wenns teuer ist 5,oo


----------

